# RA 33-4050 and cal files.



## KristiSwallow (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi,

I've searched the forum and maybe I'm missing something simple, but how do I use the cal file to update the calibration on my RS 33-4050?

TIA!!

Kristi


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

Umm, you can not update the meter itself. You can only use the calibration file in the program (REW).


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you use Room EQ Wizard (REW) then you can load the .cal file within the program. If you take manual measurements with individual test tones then you can simply plug your measurements into the appropriate Microsoft Excel Workbook from the Downloads page and it automatically adds the corrections for you.


----------



## KristiSwallow (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay. I get it now. Thanks!


----------



## KristiSwallow (Nov 25, 2006)

Here's another silly question, 

sixthoctavesinewaves.zip from snapbug.ws/sinewaves/sixthoctavesinewaves.zip seems to be corrupt. Does anyone have a working copy?

K


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Try it again Kristi... it may have gotten corrupted in our server transfer. I re-uploaded it and then downloaded it and tested it... it worked fine for me.


----------



## KristiSwallow (Nov 25, 2006)

Much Better, Thanks!


----------

